# 1st Annual ACOI Converse Catch Competition



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

THIS IS *NOT* AN APRIL FOOLS JOKE










*An alternative competition to Bildo/Frodo*

Right

After the horror that was Bilbo and now Frodo (viewtopic.php?f=3&t=58536) I have a more palatable proposal.

I have in my possession 10 x #4/0 jig head and 10 x #10 jig heads

The first 10 people to add their name below will receive 1 x #4/0 jig head and 1 x #10 jig head (if there is unprecedented demand this can/will be increased up to a max of 20 entrants)
The aim is to catch the biggest fish on the #10 and the smallest fish on the #4/0
No particular rules on how size is measured (cms. inches, lbs, kgs whatever) or how the jig is used, but meritorious captures will be given extra consideration, so give us a good story to go with it
Fish must be legitimately hooked in the mouth - Photographic proof will be required - brag mats preferred for the large fish/small hook scenario

The aim is for this to be carried out betwwen now and 1st April 2015
Yes people thats 1 whole year to rip some lips

The prize: a free spa bath in the barrel of fish at ACOI (day of your choosing subject to other bookings), served with uncommon good humour by yours truly and accompanied by a full rack of skwatch ribs and a pint glass of 1964 Chateu Chunder Grand Reserve mise en place. PLUS - the unadulterated admiration of your peers (that last one might not be guaranteed)
The entry fee: 1 drink at the ACOI

The judge: Me









I will recuse myself from the competiton

Once the entries start coming in I'll start a new thread so they can be added and will update this
EDIT: post entries HERE

Entry count below - hit reply to the latest one and add your name

Come-on Inn! Whatchoo waitin' fer?
Getcha fish on ...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Entrants

1 Bertros - Team not quite as "Awesome" as he'd have you believe - address received
2 Nezevic - Team BJ - address received
3 Stealthfisha - Team Minny - address received
4 Minny - Team Possible Duplicate - address received
5 Benjiaka - Team SKFSA - address received
6 Indiedog - Team P&S - address received
7 Salticrak - Team Fungus - address received
8 John316 - Team Beard - address received
9 Kayakone - Team Lyric - address received
10 Funchy - Team Thesaurus - address received
11 AJD - Team Post Swains - address received
12 YakkerboyLEO- Team Ringer - address received
13 CAV - Team Lucky - address received 
14?
15?
16?
17?
18?
19?
20?

Waiting in some addresses and late entries


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Place save for FAQ's and rule clarification and overall subtleties to be listed in one place

1) You compete as am individual. Although ACOI will assign you a team name, YOU and you alone are the team
2) Fish sharing and collaboration will be discouraged. This is a war of attrition soldier. 
3) AKFF members only please
4) Judges ruling is final
5) No replacement jig heads will be provided by the organiser, however replacements of a similar nature can be sourced and used by participants (but only when the original supplied has been lost).


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Good man Bertros
get thyself into t'Inn for a wee dram - on the house


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Count me in. I'll turn it into a bait jig.


Listed
Over to the bar for your drink young man


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

yep minny and myself are in if ya keen 8)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Stealthfisha said:


> yep minny and myself are in if ya keen 8)


Is that 2 people?
Minny
Stealthfisha

Or is minny the name of your yak?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Minny x1
Stealthfisha x1
Benjinka x1

Stealth Kayak Fishing SA (SKF)
"The Glass Boys" heheheh
Minny is our Proxy President...he does not know it yet!

But yes..Team Minny or Team SKFSA


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

3 drinks on the bar for the newbies
Get 'em while they're lukewarm at best


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

indiedog said:


> I wanna catch a sucker fish for the barrel. Where do I hang my pants?


On the hook
Duh

So, are you in my canine friend?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Your strictly average some-might-call-it-beverage-but-I-call-it-a-bowl-of-water is on the floor, dog
Theres also blanky under the table so you can curl up and have a snooze

And before I get accused of favouritism, any of you can share the blanky with him, its not just for doggies
(no liability accpetd for fleas)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey modulators. How about a shout out in the Competitions folder?
Looks like only mods can start threads there ...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Stealthfisha said:


> Minny x1
> Stealthfisha x1
> Benjinka x1
> 
> ...


Proxy or poxy?

1 glass of lemonade with 3 straws on the bar for you
Want ice?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

please count the old bearded baldy in...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

salticrak said:


> I'll give it a fair old crak Nikolas.


Pint of warthog sweat under the barstool for you
Try and leave the barrel alone for a minute
Dawg 'marked' his 'territory'


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

john316 said:


> please count the old bearded baldy in...


John a trim and a wax awaits with a fine brew of your choice while you are ahem, serviced
Where's that yeti?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

He's the one with his pants on the hook and his nads hanging by a thread (cotton looks like DIY sewing)
Neutered maybe?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll have a go. I should be able to catch two fish in a year.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Might I partake of this intriguing and salubrious competition?

I'm in


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Drinks at the bar

Fid for K1
Funchy? Yeti will serve you a libation of your request (don't ask about his wine list)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

1st 10 suckers I mean contestants on board. 
Jigs will be sent Monday. 
Please PM me a mailing address. Mucho gracias muchachas


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

anselmo said:


> 1st 10 suckers I mean contestants on board.
> Jigs will be sent Monday.
> Please PM me a mailing address. Mucho gracias muchachas


Reminder


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Ante up. I'm in.
PM sent.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

AJD said:


> Ante up. I'm in.
> PM sent.


Good man yourself

Consider this one voucher for a drink at the ACOI


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

anselmo said:


> AJD said:
> 
> 
> > Ante up. I'm in.
> ...


Can you get me the hooks by Thursday? I'll give them a run at Swains! :lol:


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

yep... PM sent

cheers

John


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

AJD said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > AJD said:
> ...


That's why you're "Team Post Swains" ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Teaser

1 x #4/0 3/8oz plus 1 x #10 1/64oz
In the post tomorrow boys










Edit. 11 out. Stealthfisha I don't gave an address for you ...


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

He is away you can post them to me I will give them to him


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Minny said:


> He is away you can post them to me I will give them to him


Ok
Thanks

All posted today


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dear Mr Anselmo,
The hooks have arrived safe and sound and as much as I would like to be out using them today the conditions are a little, um, off. While not being affected by the cyclone in FNQ we have a system active here that has waves crashing over the bar at the mouth of the river and winds that are sufficient to make the rivers and lakes both unsafe and uncomfortable. Reckon it will clear up at some stage in the year you gave us to put them to the test...

cheers

John


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks john

I figured giving a year would smooth out weather related difficulties


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

CAV said:


> Yeh I'm in
> Ill send u a pm when I knock off from work


Done

There's a drink under the bar with your name on it
(yeti left it for you)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Lots of talk about big fish on the small hook
That's the "easy" part
How do you plan to fairly hook small fish on the big hook?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of talk about big fish on the small hook
> ...


Well, it's significantly bigger than the other ones
That's what all the girls say _to me_


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Do we post the evidence on this thread or did you start a new one ?

Off to 1770 this week, will see what we can conjure up


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Funchy said:


> Do we post the evidence on this thread or did you start a new one ?
> 
> Off to 1770 this week, will see what we can conjure up


Let me know when you're ready to start showing off and I'll start a new one and put the link in the first post


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok mate, I scored today on the small jigso looking to post some evidence ;-)

On another note, afetr scoring my first fish on the small jig I then lost it to a better fish later. Always going to be a probable outcome with such a small jighead. Do we get reissued or can we replace or are we out (I.e. only one jighead?)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Once it's gone, it's gone

Edit: added rule 5
You can replace with something similar yourself


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

ahhh crap, If I'd known that I woulda used 150lb wire trace!!!

Where do I post my report mate?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Just added the link to the original post


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bump
Can participants confirm arrival of the jigs if you have not already done so


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bertros said:


> Confirming in case I hadn't, though i think I had. Hope to give them another swim soon.
> 
> The hardest part seems to be working out a plan an executing it... The last two trips they joined me on resulted in a donut. Now I'm not saying there's a link here... Not yet anyway.


Bilbo?
No Funchy got on the board with the small one

Must be you ... ;-)


----------

